# Bhyve on an Intel NUC



## alpha01 (Apr 5, 2014)

Has anyone had good experience running Bhyve on an Intel NUC?

I'm planning on buying an Intel NUC (D54250WYK1 to be exact) and maxing it to 16GB of RAM and use it exclusively run FreeBSD 10. Surprisingly I haven't found much information on Google with people using FreeBSD 10 and Bhyve on an Intel NUC machines.

I want to learn Bhyve, and FreeBSD for that matter more in depth. The Intel NUC looks like a perfect piece of hardware that I can use as a test/development server.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 17, 2014)

First my disclaimer: I have not used bhyve on an Intel NUC.

That being said, after looking at the specs for this system, the 4th generation Intel Core i5 processor will certainly support bhyve very nicely as it includes support for all the required virtualization technolgies (e.g., VT-x, EPT, VT-d). The one issue I see is the Intel HD Graphics 5000. FreeBSD does not support Haswell graphics (See FreeBSD Graphics). However there is a project underway to remedy this (See Update i915 GPU driver to Linux 3.8. You will be able to get VESA support minimally, which might be sufficient for a test/development system. Only you can answer that question.

The upcoming FreeBSD 2014Q1 status report should have an update on the Intel GPU Driver Update project.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2014)

alpha01 said:
			
		

> Surprisingly I haven't found much information on Google with people using FreeBSD 10 and Bhyve on an Intel NUC machines.


It's not that surprising, it's still fairly new so there just isn't a lot of experience.



> I want to learn Bhyve, and FreeBSD for that matter more in depth.



http://bhyve.org/
https://wiki.freebsd.org/action/show/bh ... rect=BHyVe


----------

